# Question about Onkyo 608



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I recieved my Onkyo TX SR-608 a few days ago, got it hooked up last night, and I'm more than giddy with my new set-up! Running a nice Klipsch Center, two MTM Towers I built (Curt Campbells AviaTrix), a 6.5 cu ft Dayton RSS390HF LFE sub I built, some front Height speakers, and some custom surrounds. I don't have any plans to do any external amping so the 608 will work great for my needs.

I have a few questions though that the manual don't seem to cover. There are a WHOLE bunch of different listening modes to chose from. I'm pretty tech savvy, but this is enough to make my head spin. Before I run Audyssey, I want to get everything else out of the way and done. I have an XBox 360 Elite, and my Dish reciever both ran through HDMI. What are the best output settings for those, and will the reciever automatically use the optimum setting depending on the input source without me having to change any settings? I know later on I will play with things and find my own preferences, but I want to make sure I make use of the full potential of any nice codecs streaming to it from these two sources.

I will be getting a PS3 Slim soon, and I have already done some research into it's settings (BRING ON BLU RAY BIG BOY CODECS :bigsmile, and when I'm listening to music I figured out my prefered settings for those.

Also, my speakers are a mix between 6Ω and 8Ω. Will the reciever sense the load and adjust accordingly, or do I need to make that change before running Audyssey?

Those are really my only snags. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

HTNut42 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recieved my Onkyo TX SR-608 a few days ago, got it hooked up last night, and I'm more than giddy with my new set-up! Running a nice Klipsch Center, two MTM Towers I built (Curt Campbells AviaTrix), a 6.5 cu ft Dayton RSS390HF LFE sub I built, some front Height speakers, and some custom surrounds. I don't have any plans to do any external amping so the 608 will work great for my needs.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The AVR will have no issues handling the Speaker Load and whatever you do, do not select the 4 Ohm Setting as it massively curtails the available power. Leave it on 6 Ohms and you should be good. Also, Audyssey usually sets the Speaker Levels below the 75db Reference so purchasing or borrowing an SPL Meter is highly advised if you do not already have one.

As for Listening Modes, I personally like the THX Modes for 5.1 and Pro Logic II for 2 Channel Sources. When time permits, I really think trying all the various Surround Modes is the way to go for finding which modes you prefer. Also, under Listener Mode Presets, you can select any of the Surround Modes to be enabled when the Onkyo sees the particular Source. An example is for 2 Chanel, you can select PLII or any other Mode and it will also result in less clicking from when the Relays switch from 2 Channel to Multichannel. You can also engage THX on top of both 5.1 DD/DTS and the Lossless Codecs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I looked into the Codec outputs for my XBox, and dish reciever. Looks like I'm very limited on the Xbox, but the Dish HD reciever will output plenty of goodies depending on the show or movie playing. Very much looking forward to getting my PS3 though.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
On the whole, you just want to set all Source Components to Bitstream and have the Onkyo handle all Codecs. Old PS3's would not Bitstream Lossless Codecs in their native form, but would output as Uncompressed PCM. The Slim Model now Bitstreams all Codecs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

